# EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti FTW3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2022)

The EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti offers a lot of customization options thanks to its triple BIOS that lets you pick between Normal, OC, and Performance. The massive quad-slot cooler keeps the card at good thermal levels, and the backplate is one of the best we've ever encountered.

*Show full review*


----------



## 3211 (Mar 29, 2022)

Significantly faster than RTX 3090 non-Ti

Significant does not mean 5%


----------



## Zareek (Mar 29, 2022)

When I see these MSRPs, I think back to being blown away by the $299 MSRP on the original TNT2 Ultra. Thinking that video cards couldn't possibly get much more expensive than that. Wow, how things have changed. The funny thing is back then I really couldn't afford $300 video cards but I found a way to buy them. Now I can afford $2000 video cards and there is no way I will spend that much on one.  No way in hell.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2022)

3211 said:


> Significant does not mean 5%


I guess you picked the 1080p number? that's not the right resolution for this card, it's too cpu limited.

Look at 4K, and also check individual games


----------



## 3211 (Mar 29, 2022)

I looked at the computerbase results, where they compare a 3090 strix with a 3090TI.  5% at 4k and 7% when oc'ing the TI  Even the 10-12% you get from the highest performing 90TI vs a FE90, thats an insignificant amount.   You wont feel it in games. Having 87 frames with a 3090 and 97 with a TI nets the exact same gaming experience.   I would call it significant at around the 30% mark and above. Thats when you start to feel the gaming experience being different


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 29, 2022)

It's kinda disappointing that EVGA slightly fumbled on the cooling; that's historically one of their strong suits.  Think there's a chance for upated firmware with revised fan curves? And holy #3!!, _four_ slots? Bananas. I remember choosing a 9800 GT back in the day due in part to thinking dual-slot GPUs were ridiculous. But I also thought that about 1GB VRAM at the time.

In light of the massive cooling requirements, I know that manufacturers have released LC versions of certain cards.  Have there ever been an LC-_ready_ version of something? Seems like with how much some of these ginormous coolers must cost, you'd think there'd be an opportunity to offer a card without, yet still be able to sell at a slight discount _and_ maintain/increase margin.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> 3211 said:
> 
> 
> > Significantly faster than RTX 3090 non-Ti
> ...


It is a case of technically true when comparing to the reference 3090. When you compare the these 3090 Ti against its non-Ti counter parts there is barely any difference.
Since most of it came from the increased power limit which the non-reference card already had.
For exmaple both the 3090 Amp Holo and 3090 Ti Amp Holo.


----------



## Count Shagula (Mar 29, 2022)

That power draw!! Love people screaming next gen wont draw 600w when we are almost there already. I'm lucky enough to be able to live off grid and not have to pay for power but damn is my 750w* psu not going to cut it when I get a new card. My 3080 10g isn't cutting it in some new games in 4k. Far Cry 6 and Deathloop for example run out of vram after a while and run like absolute shite, even using DLSS. My kids have 6900s and both games run fine at like for like settings

Edit. lol my psu is actually 750, not 650 but still, my 750 gold wouldn't be able to power this


----------



## Metroid (Mar 29, 2022)

Fail. I wonder why nvidia bothered, I guess they want the last easy money from idiots before they release the 4xxx series. I see no point buying this gpu and look the price and power, insane.


----------



## Col Hanzaplast (Mar 29, 2022)

Please add Chernobylite game. An Enhanced Edition with Ray Tracing is scheduled for april.


----------



## ModEl4 (Mar 29, 2022)

+22% faster than 6900XT in 4K but with that kind of power draw is irrelevant, I really don't like this product at all. 6950XT is probably going to be faster than 3090 in 4K rasterization (and the rumor is that the TDP is going to be 350W), so I guess Nvidia had to keep the performance crown somehow.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2022)

Significantly faster than RTX 3090 non-Ti <----- You lost me there.


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 29, 2022)

Lionheart said:


> Significantly faster than RTX 3090 non-Ti <----- You lost me there.


Why, are you illiterate?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 29, 2022)

Metroid said:


> Fail. I wonder why nvidia bothered, I guess they want the last easy money from idiots before they release the 4xxx series. I see no point buying this gpu and look the price and power, insane.



Probably to show that these high power draw cards be cooled and can be viable, if the 40x0 series follows suit and has high power draw. 

This EVGA 3090Ti is about an inch shorter than the 980Ti AMP! Omega I had, but weighs about the same - nearly 5 pounds! Holy crap. Anyone that's looking to get one of these, be sure to get a support bracket to prevent GPU sag.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> Why, are you illiterate?


Are you triggered?


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 29, 2022)

Imagine managing to beat the 6500 XT in irrelevant hardware releases...


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2022)

pffft, not reassuringly expensive enough! I could still just about afford this, so it's no good. It must be unaffordable to be worth anything.


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 29, 2022)

Lionheart said:


> Are you triggered?


No, it's a simple question.


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2022)

Zareek said:


> When I see these MSRPs, I think back to being blown away by the $299 MSRP on the original TNT2 Ultra. Thinking that video cards couldn't possibly get much more expensive than that. Wow, how things have changed. The funny thing is back then I really couldn't afford $300 video cards but I found a way to buy them. Now I can afford $2000 video cards and there is no way I will spend that much on one.  No way in hell.


I couldn’t agree more. I’m surprised that it’s not even more reassuringly unaffordable.

I remember paying around £550 for my 780 Ti and thinking how outrageous that price was then, but it’s now quadrupled. Ridiculous.


----------



## Youlocalbox (Mar 29, 2022)

Metroid said:


> Fail. I wonder why nvidia bothered, I guess they want the last easy money from idiots before they release the 4xxx series. I see no point buying this gpu and look the price and power, insane.


I agree, the closest to  noticeable thing is some of the ray tracing performance and even then not every game supports it so what are you really even paying for,


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 30, 2022)

qubit said:


> I couldn’t agree more. I’m surprised that it’s not even more reassuringly unaffordable.
> 
> I remember paying around £550 for my 780 Ti and thinking how outrageous that price was then, but it’s now quadrupled. Ridiculous.



Looked at slightly differently, the 780 ti and 3080 launched at the "same" (conveniently ignoring that street pricing went all whack-job) RRP, but you would get almost 4X the performance for your hypothetical USD699, albeit at ~1.25X the power draw.  Even now, that GBP550 is enough for a 3060 ti or 6700 XT, which is 2.5X the 780 ti with less power in both cases.  They're just pushing the limits because they can, and people will pay.  The 3090 ti is already sold out everywhere.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 30, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I guess you picked the 1080p number? that's not the right resolution for this card, it's too cpu limited.
> 
> Look at 4K, and also check individual games



A real reviewer would of downclocked the 3090ti to the same speed as the 3090 which would of given people a better idea if the ti is Significantly faster than OC models of a base card......


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Looked at slightly differently, the 780 ti and 3080 launched at the "same" (conveniently ignoring that street pricing went all whack-job) RRP, but you would get almost 4X the performance for your hypothetical USD699, albeit at ~1.25X the power draw.  Even now, that GBP550 is enough for a 3060 ti or 6700 XT, which is 2.5X the 780 ti with less power in both cases.  They're just pushing the limits because they can, and people will pay.  The 3090 ti is already sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 241745



Thing is, technology progresses, so with the market working "normally", one would expect the next gen card in the same relative position in the product stack, eg 2080 > 3080, to be about the same price as the old version. Going by this logic, the 3090 or 3090 Ti shouldn't cost much more than the 780 Ti, adjusting for inflation and perhaps manufacturing costs. Alas, it doesn't work like this as we know to our cost, leading to a card costing an insane $2200. It probably is rather more expensive to make than that old 780 Ti, but I'm sure that it shouldn't cost more than about a grand tops to still make a decent profit. As you say, "because they can". Sigh.



LiveOrDie said:


> A real reviewer


Oh dear, bit of a facepalm this one. Be glad that W1z is a chill dude who lets you get away with an insult like this. His reviews are some of the best around, so make a polite suggestion which would be appreciated, don't throw an insult.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Probably to show that these high power draw cards be cooled and can be viable, if the 40x0 series follows suit and has high power draw.
> 
> This EVGA 3090Ti is about an inch shorter than the 980Ti AMP! Omega I had, but weighs about the same - nearly 5 pounds! Holy crap. Anyone that's looking to get one of these, be sure to get a support bracket to prevent GPU sag.


Atleast EVGA has included a leash to tie GPU from top of Case("refined" version of fishing line people have been using for ages.


----------



## timta2 (Mar 30, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Atleast EVGA has included a leash to tie GPU from top of Case("refined" version of fishing line people have been using for ages.


Yeah, I've been using a small piece of solid wire, probably 2 cents worth, to do this for over a decade.



LiveOrDie said:


> *A real reviewer *would of downclocked the 3090ti to the same speed as the 3090 which would of given people a better idea if the ti is Significantly faster than OC models of a base card......


Your comment comes across to us as condescending dick. Was that your intent?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2022)

LiveOrDie said:


> A real reviewer would of downclocked the 3090ti to the same speed as the 3090 which would of given people a better idea if the ti is Significantly faster than OC models of a base card......


This kind of downclocking hasn't worked for years, because of NVIDIA's Boost algorithms and different power limit settings. The only way to do this properly is to get the original BIOS and run it on a card that's compatible with this BIOS. Of course I've tried my industry contacts to find a 3090 Ti FE BIOS, but no luck. Might be buying a 3090 Ti FE to answer that question, but got other more important reviews to work on right now.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi,
Surprised the three options aren't 
Normal
OC 
Mining


----------



## kasroaq (Mar 30, 2022)

thank you for the review

But i think like others said it would have been better to include 3090 custom cards at 450-480w (123% power limit increase), you can't compare 3090 Fe vs 3090ti custom it doesnt really make sense in my opinion and review is then biased. Comparing a 3090 reference card at 350w vs a 3090ti at 480w/500+w is a bit strange.
If you check others reviews, most use 3090 custom cards vs 3090ti custom cards, and so it show only 5-7% difference which is then not significant at all


----------



## AnotherReader (Mar 30, 2022)

kasroaq said:


> thank you for the review
> 
> But i think like others said it would have been better to include 3090 custom cards at 450-480w (123% power limit increase), you can't compare 3090 Fe vs 3090ti custom it doesnt really make sense in my opinion and review is then biased. Comparing a 3090 reference card at 350w vs a 3090ti at 480w/500+w is a bit strange.
> If you check others reviews, most use 3090 custom cards vs 3090ti custom cards, and so it show only 5-7% difference which is then not significant at all


You can read TPU's review of the ASUS 3090 STRIX OC. The relative performance at 4K is below:






Compare it to this card:





The difference seems to be around 7%.


----------



## RehyTech (Mar 30, 2022)

I am bit of confused by some results of AMD cards. For Example in CP 2077 benchmark at 1440/Ultra  I get 92.57fps avg and 59.75fps min. With Aorus RX 6800 XT with stock clocks, fast timing on vram and +15% power limit and 22.3.1. Drivers. In Horizon Zero Dawn at 1440p/Ultimate benchmark it averages at 162 fps.


----------



## asdkj1740 (Mar 31, 2022)

when evga found out one out of three vram phases needs not to be cooled by contacting the mosfet with thermal pad on 3090.
they went all out on 3090ti with three out of three vram phases uncovered. and they also found out four is unnecessary.
last but not least, kemet smd caps are also no needed. taiwanese apaq is enough.

for the warm win 3!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2022)

RehyTech said:


> I am bit of confused by some results of AMD cards. For Example in CP 2077 benchmark at 1440/Ultra  I get 92.57fps avg and 59.75fps min. With Aorus RX 6800 XT with stock clocks, fast timing on vram and +15% power limit and 22.3.1. Drivers. In Horizon Zero Dawn at 1440p/Ultimate benchmark it averages at 162 fps.


I don't use integrated benchmarks, these are usually completely wrong and don't represent actual gameplay

How's your FPS running around in the city?


----------



## RehyTech (Mar 31, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I don't use integrated benchmarks, these are usually completely wrong and don't represent actual gameplay
> 
> How's your FPS running around in the city?


Fps in game coresponding with what I get in build in benchmarks. Maybe SAM wasnt enabled or old drivers were used?


W1zzard said:


> I don't use integrated benchmarks, these are usually completely wrong and don't represent actual gameplay
> 
> How's your FPS running around in the city?


Even those test does not represent actual gameplay, they use exact the same conditions even You run them milion times. They are 100% acurate and does not suffer from human error. If You test in game, few looks on ground or sky, few more blasts here and there and Your fps is all over the place. 5 runs each with slightly different result. 
My ingame fps corespond to what I have seen during gameplay. Averaging around 85-95fps just runing/driving around with some dips to 70-75fps during intense combat.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2022)

RehyTech said:


> They are 100% acurate


Get me the numbers for 10 runs please


----------



## RehyTech (Mar 31, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Get me the numbers for 10 runs please


Challenge accepted  When I get home from work and if kids gove me at least 30 minutes to do it.


----------



## Sakeador (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello team,

What about the Eth hash rate mining average?

Ty


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 31, 2022)

Sakeador said:


> Hello team,
> 
> What about the Eth hash rate mining average?
> 
> Ty


I can't say for sure on what the hash rate is, but I've read that the 3090Ti is not LHR. I thought the 3090 was around 120....I'd venture to guess the 3090Ti should be around 130ish.


----------



## Sakeador (Mar 31, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I can't say for sure on what the hash rate is, but I've read that the 3090Ti is not LHR. I thought the 3090 was around 120....I'd venture to guess the 3090Ti should be around 130ish.


Well, the thing is if you have 130MHs but a high power consumption, miners will run away from this card I suppose. Not sure eh


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 31, 2022)

Sakeador said:


> Well, the thing is if you have 130MHs but a high power consumption, miners will run away from this card I suppose. Not sure eh



I haven't looked into the power draw folks are dinking around with trying to get on it, but I saw a few posts making mention of around 135 hashrate on the 3090Ti. So I'm not sure if the small gains over a 3090 would be worth it if the power draw is a lot higher.


----------



## Sakeador (Mar 31, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I haven't looked into the power draw folks are dinking around with trying to get on it, but I saw a few posts making mention of around 135 hashrate on the 3090Ti. So I'm not sure if the small gains over a 3090 would be worth it if the power draw is a lot higher.


Exactly, so probably the stock will be better than before with old models. Thank you for your info.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Apr 1, 2022)

I am very thankful to Microcenter for being able to purchase two 3090 FTW3 for just $1799 ($1955 with tax) during the release of Cyberpunk.  I sold my 2080Ti - and I could clearly see the 3090's benefit over that 2080Ti immediately in not only Cyberpunk but Counterstrike and DCS.

I will definitely skip over the 3090Ti.  My case currently isn't big enough, my CPU is aging and I can wait till the 4090 before upgrading my entire system.  I need a 13th gen intel 13900K and DDR5 RAM.


----------

